# Tempt you Fate - Fates



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Here are some I have found that others have used.

For next ? amount of time - you must refer to yourself in the 3rd person ( John likes walks on the beach, John is very pleased to meet you)
Go to the Bathroom and do Bloody Mary
Dance the Monster Mash the was Frankenstein's Monster would
Quack You are a Duck, so act like one - with feeling baby
Practice the art of being a Vampire - stalk your victim dramatically
Dance Riverdance
Make the Very Best Fish Face you can - the Very Best
Ehhh Macarena
Get everyone attention and lead a sing along to the Addam's Family
Sing 'The itsy bitsy spider' and do the hand gestures
Eat a Chocolate covered...?
Silently pantomime your favorite horror character until someone guesses who you are
Slave to last player for X minutes
Walk through house saying ' All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy' like Jack for 2 minutes
Read the palm of someone you don't know
Act like a zombie for 5 minutes
interpretive hula dance - no music - 1 minute
Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute make sure you yell 'Yeehaw' a lot
handcuff yourself to the person to your left for 15 minutes
Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf
come on Scooby Doo, sign theme song is Scooby's voice
Because a Mime is a terrible thing to waste, be a mime in a box
Go ahead you know you want to take a turn on the catwalk
Who is a little teapot, You Are sing the song with hand gestures
Say Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers 5 Xs really fast while patting your head and rubbing your stomach
It's a howling good time, go outside and howl at moon
silly goose! You tempted fate and now you must goose someone of the same sex standing nearest to you.
Spanks for playing! Beg the person on your right to spank you
Stranger things have happened ask a stranger their name, occupation and what color underwear they're wearing and announce the answer for everyone to hear - This is Sue, she is a secretary and she is wearing blue underwear
Talk like a pirate for 10 minutes
must convince another party goer to wear something from your costume for 10 minutes
Impersonate Dracula for 10 mins
Zombie stalk a stranger
Scream like a girl
Laugh maniacally
Do limbo by yourself - No stick
Walk through the house saying ' They're coming to get you Barbra' in low voice
Sing everything you say for the next 5 - 10 minutes
Say the words 'I love pink leather after everything you say for the next 5 minutes
Hitch a piggyback ride on someone

Thank You to all who have contributed to this list by sharing on the site!!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Last year we did something different with Tempt Your Fate and incorporated some "Minute to Win It" games that were a HUGE hit. So, the guest had an opportunity to turn their "bad" fate into good by successfully completing the Minute to Win It challenge. Here's our list of "fates":


It's a howling good time! Go to a window and howl at the moon!
You're the life of the party! High five other guests until everyone's clapping & cheering!
The Lord of the Dance… he speaks to you… now… RIVERDANCE!
Do an interpretative hula dance… with feeling!
Pick a stranger and exorcise the demons from them with a flamboyant ritual of your choosing! (This one was hysterical!)
Go ahead. You know you want to. Take a little turn on the catwalk.
Panties in a wad? Try these… (wear granny panties on outside of clothes for 10 minutes).
When A Stranger Calls was a scary movie, but you shall call someone you know and ask them to come to the most awesome Halloween party of the year. Don't tell them why you're calling.
You're not yourself this evening! Imitate an unrelated party guest until the crowd guesses who you are! 
Take your air guitar on the road and play us a tune!
You have Tourette's Syndrome. Go.
Startle an unrelated party guest.
Ride that bull for 8 seconds! And don't forget to yell, "Yeehaw" a lot!
It may leave you "batty", but, you have a Minute to Win it! You will strap a pedometer to your head using a headband. Then, you must get a minimum of 125 head jerks in one minute!
You don't have a "ghost" of a chance, but you have a Minute To Win It! Get all 12 plastic skulls out of a tissue box strapped to your waist in one minute!
Sometimes you have to face the music and sometimes… you have to face the cookie; Lay down on the floor, put a cookie on your forehead and move it to your mouth using only your facial muscles.
Your competitive "spirit" will come in handy because... you have a Minute To Win It! Mega Bubble Challenge: You have 1 minute to blow a bubble & get that bubble through the hoop 12 feet away using only your breath! You're allowed 3 attempts.
Your stick-to-it-of-ness should help you in THIS Minute to Win It Challenge! Ping pong balls will be bounced at you. Get at least 3 on each lint roller without using your body in 1 minute!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

tgoodman - Great fates! Love incorporating the Minute to win it, we played some of their games 2 years ago when we did Heroes Vs Villains, have to re-look them over because the ones we played were two people against each other. I think I would like to have a couple ready and people can play to get out of a fate. I also want to add in if you accomplish your fate you go into a drawing for 'something'


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep... if the person successfully completed the challenge, they got a prize. Everyone loved it. Good luck on your party.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

natascha said:


> Here are some I have found that others have used.
> 
> For next ? amount of time - you must refer to yourself in the 3rd person ( John likes walks on the beach, John is very pleased to meet you)
> Go to the Bathroom and do Bloody Mary
> ...


I love these fates. I think I might be able to pull these off this year. I didn't think I would do this game,but now, I wonder.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lots of new ideas, I love it! I did this game a couple of years ago and it was a hit.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

What I ended up doing was putting the fates in balloons that looked like a globe, because our theme was It's The End Of The World ...As We Know It (2012) and mixed in lottery tickets, and pick a prize, and if they completed their fates they went into a drawing for prizes. It worked out really well and guests were good sports!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love that idea. I put mine in balloons too - though not as cool as yours. I mixed the fortunes with prizes and and activities. 
Here's a few pictures - I think I have the fortune cards saved, if you want to see see/use them - let me know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to see and possibly use your fortunes, Celipops. Great twist on this. I also responded to your post on the Fortune Tellers thread.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here you go - 

I printed these on those pop out business card forms. I stuffed prizes in the balloons.
For Instance -

A new pair of shoes will do you a world of good - Gift was a $25.00 gift card to DSW Shoe Warehouse
(Yes, I learned how to stuff the balloons and blow them up. My talent never ceases to amaze me)

Now is the time to make circles with Skittles - I stuffed 2 bags of skittles in a balloon. Needed to be held by 3 heavy pins lol

It Takes more than a good memory to have good memories - I gave a 32gb memory stick 

Clothes make a Statement - Costumes tell a story - I had the devil headband sitting on this balloon

Good Luck is the result of good planning - a $25.00 Pier 1 Gift Card

When Life gives you Lemons - I gave them a small bottle of patron ( yes. in the balloon too)


----------

